# what is best rest to shoot small diameter arrow



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Shooting x impacts need to get vane clearance. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Hamskea drop away absolutely love it.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Trophy Taker - Baldur Blade. Great combo.








http://www.lancasterarchery.com/trophy-taker-spring-steel-pro-rest-with-baldur-s-blade.html


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

My vote would go to the Hamskea rest.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Hamskea rocks


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

hamskea


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Brite site pro tuner. Just get the narrowest blade. Don't worry so much about vane clearance.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

DS Advantage Blade rest with a X-Narrow Launchtec Epoxy Composite blade.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Beiter


----------



## HoytSmoyt (May 16, 2013)

hamskea


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Aae pro blade or freak show with Freak blade


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

Another one for Hamskea


----------



## RUDEONE (Jan 4, 2011)

Any blade !!!


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

AAE ProBlade with Freak rest. If you have trouble keeping the arrow on the blade, it's either nock pinch or you're over-bowed.


----------

